# Swing by Steve



## Steve19067 (Feb 27, 2012)

My Swing


----------



## paintballreview (Feb 27, 2012)

Good? Yes. Perfect. No.NO,No,No. I dont usually like to critque swings, especially without seeing the result, because as we all no, ugly swings can still have fantastic outcomes EG. Jim Furyk. However, your swing is not bad. Nor is it perfect. Its about in the middle. To me, from the back veiw, it looks as if your spine angle dips. I would keep form through contact for a more consistint impact. Listen or not, it still is a <10 Handicap swing, from what I see-A.J.


----------

